# Uber Driver Abused by Police in NYC Today



## Sanjay Seth (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

What an a$$hole


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

Not an asshole, this is standard NYPD behavior. I've been to places around the country, Florida, SC, CT, nowhere did I find cops to be disrespectful like here in NY. They are just total scum here, think they are gods who can harass you in public like it's nothing. Pathetic.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> What an a$$hole


Total dickwad

"How long have you been in this country?" LOL
Are you a fare? 
If there was a violation he would have written it up. He was pissed because the guy honked at him.
Drive in Manahttan much officer putzkie?

I dropped off in Times square last fall. Passenger got out closed the door and a uniform with a dog banged on drivers side window with his night stick.
YOU CANT STAY HERE ARE YOU STUPID?!?!?!? Dam dog had a solid bead on me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The cop further insults him with the "I have better things to do", I'm sure the driver and pax's had better things to do then have to listen that bs.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sanjay Seth said:


>


Nice passenger. I'm guessing the officer didn't realise the pax was taping him. Be nice if this went viral.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

bilyvh said:


> Not an asshole, this is standard NYPD behavior. I've been to places around the country, Florida, SC, CT, nowhere did I find cops to be disrespectful like here in NY. They are just total scum here, think they are gods who can harass you in public like it's nothing. Pathetic.


^^^
No, that is not "standard NYPD behavior". 
There used to be this Italian joint down on 5th. Av. and I used to ride my bike down there from E 77th. and then ride back up 5th. Ave the wrong way and I was pulled over to many times that they knew who I was. 
I was NEVER treated like that. 
They just wanted me to ride up to Madison or someplace where I didn't have to go against the flow.

This cop was a complete dick, and believe me.... this is gonna go viral. 
I'm sure of it. 
WTF do you have to do in order to receive that kind of treatment? 
We're not living in Nazi Germany, or some Russian Gulag.... or some corrupt banana republic.


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

OMG! Sanjay Seth, is this you being abused in the video?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sanjay Seth would the Driver in the vid like this to be brought to NYC media's attention?


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

This needs national attention...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Shared across my social circles. That's crazy.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I was gonna watch it again but I'm just not in the mood to listen to that kind of abuse and venom coming out of the mouth of that complete SOB. 
Maybe later.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Booyah tweets


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so what exactly did this guy do that the cop said he could arrest him for?
what did he get pulled over for?


but at any rate, the cop is a complete ass
this is a classic example of why there is bad police-community relations
this cop thinks he's shit,and thinks he can just walk all over anybody
definitely need to make this video go viral

folks in new york yall know your TV stations, email a copy of the video to them


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sanjay Seth said:


>


POST # 1 /Sanjay Seth : Blownaway 
Bison rattled
by NYPD's gratuitous abuse! Equally 
amazed by PAX "presence of mind"
to get it all (mostly?) Recorded.

Bison saying a Prayer for S.S.
Hopefully ticket(s) DISMISSED!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Hopefully will be on the news soon.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The vid had 80 views when it was posted here. Now it has 14K views. It has also led to this campaign by CopBlock.org

Uber Driver Harassed by Unknown #NYPD Officer
http://www.copblock.org/118303/police-abuse-of-uber-driver-in-new-york-city/

To make it in news headlines, we'd need some feedback from Sanjay Seth.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

TOO BAD THIS POLICE OFFICER [sorry caps] had to be like this.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*NYPD investigating video of officer harassing Uber driver
http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYDailyNewsTw*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Plainclothes NYPD Cop Filmed Screaming His Head Off at Uber Driver *


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

A local cop in my town got fired for a similar incident. Hope it happens to this idiot! 
*"Hands Up, Don't Shoot"*


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so what exactly did this guy do that the cop said he could arrest him for?
> what did he get pulled over for?
> 
> but at any rate, the cop is a complete ass
> ...


The cop double parked in front of the uber in an unmarked car without his hazard lights on.

Uber driver drove around his car and told him through the window to put the flashers on.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The vid had 80 views when it was posted here. Now it has 14K views. It has also led to this campaign by CopBlock.org
> 
> Uber Driver Harassed by Unknown #NYPD Officer
> http://www.copblock.org/118303/police-abuse-of-uber-driver-in-new-york-city/
> ...


^^^
Listening to a lot of "Talk Radio" lately (Keeps my adrenaline up) and there are some politicians out there that want to introduce bills into their respective legislatures to prevent people from filming the police. 
There are also counter-bills on this, too. 
If incidents like this and also much more serious ones, jackbooted thugs like this cop would go totally unchecked. 
Police/civilian relations are already at all-time lows in many parts of the country, and video such as this, while these _may _be rare and out of the ordinary, they sure don't go to enhance the public opinion of those who "Protect And Serve" us. 
I wonder if this guy raised any kids.

Oooop's... gotta go. 
Reruns of Law And Order are on.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So what ticket did he get


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> So what ticket did he get


^^^
It's not really clear to me as to whether or not he was actually written up, but whatever the fine might be, I think that what he endured in terms of verbal abuse is worse than any fine.... even in NYC where even a parking ticket has to go into escrow.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sanjay Seth said:


>


Sanjay, why post this twice in different threads just minutes apart?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Plainclothes NYPD Cop Filmed Screaming His Head Off at Uber Driver *


POST # 20 /chi1cabby :Broadcasty Bison
finds TV Ad
helpful .....Arbys: "We have the Meats!"
chi1cabby: "We have the News!"

Bison knows why C1C is #1.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sanjay, why post this twice in different threads just minutes apart?


POST # 26 /Older Chauffeur: Bison posits
that it's because
he can't Post it in a 1000 PLACES simul-
taneously like Travis would do!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

A bad cop. NYPD shall fire him. UBER shall hire him.

Any clips about drivers abusing pax or vice versa?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Any clips about drivers abusing pax or vice versa?


Dude you're a freaking troll!
Shouldn't you be out abusing your passengers right now?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It's not really clear to me as to whether or not he was actually written up, but whatever the fine might be, I think that what he endured in terms of verbal abuse is worse than any fine.... even in NYC where even a parking ticket has to go into escrow.


the articles say he got a ticket


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Great job Sanjay Seth! I see it's hitting the news feeds and making the rounds. There are a few really bad cops out there that betray the public trust and need to be fired, certainly hope he's dismissed because he can't do his job properly with that much hate.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sanjay Seth was the pax.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=724181034064&id=82301871&ref=content_filter


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The cop further insults him with the "I have better things to do", I'm sure the driver and pax's had better things to do then have to listen that bs.


If that cop had better things to do, he would have been doing them. The fact is, this guy gets off on treating people like this.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude you're a freaking troll!
> Shouldn't you be out abusing your passengers right now?


When you have a 4.03 rating, you are no longer allowed to drive for Uber.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

OCBob said:


> When you have a 4.03 rating, you are no longer allowed to drive for Uber.


He just claimed in another thread he drives for UberSelect as well. there is no way that's true.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> He just claimed in another thread he drives for UberSelect as well. there is no way that's true.


 Uber needs me. I have 12 cars registered with Uber from Mercedes Benz, BMW, Tesla and down to GM. This is the only clue I can disclose to you. If you check with Uber Dallas Operation, it is very easy to know who I am. Clear?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber needs me. I have 12 cars registered with Uber from Mercedes Benz, BMW, Tesla and down to GM. This is the only clue I can disclose to you. If you check with Uber Dallas Operation, it is very easy to know who I am. Clear?


Yeah and if I was Diane I would ignore your ass because you are obviously off your meds and having a psychotic break. Move away from the keyboard and get help!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah and if I was Diane I would ignore your ass because you are obviously off your meds and having a psychotic break. Move away from the keyboard and get help!


Actually, I am in car waiting for next ping. Dallas is getting hot..... above 80 today!


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

CBS news in NY is promo this thing like crazy for 5 pm news tonight. That cop should be fired immediately.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> That cop should be fired immediately.


Yes. totally agreed to fire that cop in no time.

BTW, Uber needs drivers. Anyone can refer that bad cop to Uber to get the $150 extra. After being dismissed, that ex-cop also needs a job. This is an all-win situation.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

The Uber driver should thank the cop for protecting him and thank the City of NY for allowing him to operate as a virtual taxi while avoiding all of the costs associated with a Medallion

Seriously, NYC Uber drivers, go **** yourselves.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> The Uber driver should thank the cop for protecting him and thank the City of NY for allowing him to operate as a virtual taxi while avoiding all of the costs associated with a Medallion
> 
> Seriously, NYC Uber drivers, go **** yourselves.


you mad?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> The Uber driver should thank the cop for protecting him and thank the City of NY for allowing him to operate as a virtual taxi while avoiding all of the costs associated with a Medallion
> 
> Seriously, NYC Uber drivers, go **** yourselves.


Now that's funny. I think the ****ing going on is not with Uber drivers. I will give any Taxi driver right now $10,000 for that medallion. Better take it before it's too late.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sanjay Seth said:


>


Thank you Sanjay Seth!


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> you mad?


Yeah I'm mad. Don't like the way the TLC sold out legitimate taxis.

Sadism isn't impressive, try another approach.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Now that's funny. I think the ****ing going on is not with Uber drivers. I will give any Taxi driver right now $10,000 for that medallion. Better take it before it's too late.


Disgusting.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Officer in xenophobic rant at Uber driver may not be NYPD*

*http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...ficer-harassing-uber-driver-article-1.2167958*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Officer in xenophobic rant at Uber driver may not be NYPD*
> 
> *http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...ficer-harassing-uber-driver-article-1.2167958*


in the earlier links it said the Uber driver was given a ticket
but now later articles said he wasnt
because clearly if he had a ticket he could just look on it to find the officer

but WOW, what does this mean, a regular citizen wanted to play get back and just threw a light up on his car? did it have sirens?
but they said they ran the "cop's" plate,so they should at least have a name


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

the license plate is clear and traceable from there.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok the video is only 3:35 minutes long, how long does it take NYC finest to review this? Lets hear the end result.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

185 000 views now


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm hearing that the guy is actually a high ranking NYPD officer (unconfirmed).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

the reports now say he indeed is on the NYPD payroll, but not necessarily a cop
the hyundai wasnt a NYPD issued undercover car
guess we have to wait for more info to confirm that cop,who knows


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Police Misconduct:*

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_misconduct

Intimidation:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intimidation

Bullying:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullying

*


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> the reports now say he indeed is on the NYPD payroll, but not necessarily a cop
> the hyundai wasnt a NYPD issued undercover car
> guess we have to wait for more info to confirm that cop,who knows


Police confirmed man seen screaming is a member of the NYPD.
*"How Long Have You Been in This Country?" NYPD Investigating Video of Cop's Degrading Tirade Against Uber Driver*
http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...airs-Bureau-Probe-Traffic-Stop-298198631.html


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> Disgusting.


You should have used that remark for the officers actions.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe a cop-wanna-be whose really a security guard for Bloomingdales.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so is he a cop or not


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Listening to a lot of "Talk Radio" lately (Keeps my adrenaline up) and there are some politicians out there that want to introduce bills into their respective legislatures to prevent people from filming the police.
> There are also counter-bills on this, too.
> If incidents like this and also much more serious ones, jackbooted thugs like this cop would go totally unchecked.
> ...


Filming cops has already been through the courts. It's legal. I can't imagine in today's climate that will change.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Yes. totally agreed to fire that cop in no time.
> 
> BTW, Uber needs drivers. Anyone can refer that bad cop to Uber to get the $150 extra. After being dismissed, that ex-cop also needs a job. This is an all-win situation.
> View attachment 6315


^^^
Now, wouldn't that be a hoot! 
The cop gets fired and then he gets about 20,000 referrals from drivers from all over the country.

Actually, that would never work.... he'd never make it as a driver because he's obviously used to treating people like dirt. 
He'd be gone in a week.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Now, wouldn't that be a hoot!
> The cop gets fired and then he gets about 20,000 referrals from drivers from all over the country.
> 
> ...


The cops have been getting away with shit like shooting dogs and drivers.

I can't imagine how a few minutes of lecturing a driver, who likes to flip his finger can get the cop in trouble.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Filming cops has already been through the courts. It's legal. I can't imagine in today's climate that will change.


^^^
The first time that it went to court was a couple of years after the Rodney King beating, but it keeps getting introduced, but never quoting a precident from a previous court case. 
It just might be reintroduced under the guise of "National Security", which everything seems to include. 
Let your kid play a violent video game? National Security. 
Drive 100 Mph on the freeway? National Security. 
The NSA is getting into our lives more and more these days, and seemingly without the approval of any court and they don't need a warrant to search your home because no court has regulated them yet. 
That just happened here in Vegas last Summer and they got the wrong house. Same address number, but wrong street. 
I guess somebody didn't put the pin in the right place. 
All I'm saying is that this creeping authorianism is affecting the average Joe more and more in his every day life. and the NSA seems to have carte blanch and they're getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

There was a 10-15 minute piece on CNN about this video.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In Ca unmarked police vehicles can be set up to return "no info available" or an equivalent through the DMV. The same is true for officer's personal vehicles. The NYPD could disavow the vehicle, maybe, when it is actually theirs. 
The guy has no obvious weapon, although he could have one in an ankle holster. Anyway, there is no excuse for his behavior.
My son has had assignments where he drove unmarked vehicles, both in and out of uniform. He surprised a few motorists who did stupid things, including giving him the one fingered salute, exhibiting road rage, unsafe passing, etc., when the hidden lights and siren came on. But he would never treat a driver like this guy did. Most of the time he gives warnings, rather than tickets, even now in his marked patrol unit.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

puber said:


> The cops have been getting away with shit like shooting dogs and drivers.
> 
> I can't imagine how a few minutes of lecturing a driver, who likes to flip his finger can get the cop in trouble.


^^^
It wasn't a "lecture", it was an all out verbal attack, and if there weren't witnesses present the outcome could have turned out a whole lot differently. 
Let's say that I went into the airport and started lecturing somebody at the American Airlines counter like that, guess what? 
I'd be under psychiatric evaluation within the hour.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope the new forum member Sanjay Seth comes back and chats with us at uberpeople.net. His video is being shown around the world.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> In Ca unmarked police vehicles can be set up to return "no info available" or an equivalent through the DMV. The same is true for officer's personal vehicles. The NYPD could disavow the vehicle, maybe, when it is actually theirs.
> The guy has no obvious weapon, although he could have one in an ankle holster. Anyway, there is no excuse for his behavior.
> My son has had assignments where he drove unmarked vehicles, both in and out of uniform. He surprised a few motorists who did stupid things, including giving him the one fingered salute, exhibiting road rage, unsafe passing, etc., when the hidden lights and siren came on. But he would never treat a driver like this guy did. Most of the time he gives warnings, rather than tickets, even now in his marked patrol unit.


^^^
Well, in California, nobody is able to get information any more on the registration of a vehicle. 
It used to be that you could walk into the DMV, show your ID, pay five bux and get the info. Not any more, and it's been like that for over 30 years. 
And if there's some agency like the FD or CHP who are really entitled to the info, then they can get it 24/7.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think the info is kept out of the system to reduce the opportunities for dishonesty among DMV employees.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I hope the new forum member Sanjay Seth comes back and chats with us at uberpeople.net. His video is being shown around the world.


^^^
Maybe he's keeping a low profile until this whole thing cools down a bit.

Hahaha.... I really feel so sorry for the guy, being so subservient to the cop and all, but that cop just wouldn't let it go, like even when he was saying 'yes sir' the cop told him to stop interrupting. 
The cop had absolutely nothing going for him in terms of PR.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

The New York City Civilian Complaint Review Board (CCRB)

http://www.nyc.gov/html/ccrb/html/home/home.shtml

There will most likely be testimony with this case.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Maybe he's keeping a low profile until this whole thing cools down a bit.


I agree with you Uber-Doober


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Fake cop harasses fake taxi. News at 11.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> Fake cop harasses fake taxi. News at 11.


This isn't a UberX vs Taxi issue.
This is about abuse of power by an officer of law.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> Fake cop harasses fake taxi. News at 11.


^^^
LOL!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...ficer-harassing-uber-driver-article-1.2167958

"A man who was caught on camera cursing out an Uber driver during a bias-filled three-minute tirade in the West Village is on the NYPD's payroll, police sources confirmed Tuesday.

The NYPD's Internal Affairs Bureau is currently investigating the video, which shows the Uber driver being subjected to a xenophobic rant by someone who appeared to be a plainclothes cop.

Police could not immediately confirm if the traffic tyrant was a police officer or civilian employee of the department."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*This is the complete story:*

*Officer in xenophobic rant at Uber driver is an NYPD cop*
http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYDailyNewsTw


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Total dickwad
> 
> "How long have you been in this country?" LOL
> Are you a fare?
> ...


That is why I never use my horn. You never know who you're messing with. Better to just be patient and wait.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"Patrick Cherry" LOL well I guess he's not really a peach


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

popped egido said:


> "Patrick Cherry" LOL well I guess he's not really a peach


It got popped


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*NYPD detective in Uber video faces suspension*

*http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/31/us/ny...ex.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter*


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

funny and I was just looking into dual channel in vehicle cameras today and was thinking..yeah it may or may not come in handy..Do I really need the audio recording...Well as Bill engvall puts it "HERE'S YOUR SIGN"


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Holy shit. This cop reminds me of Harvey Keitel in "The Bad *Lieutenant* . There's no doubt the next vid to go viral will be this cop's humbling. Lets face it, he is begging for a new beginning in life. But to the driver there, and if you're reading this, just know that I speak for many: so sorry you had to endure this. This constitutes an unjustified assault on you as a person of dignity. You took that abuse with about as much dignity as anybody could muster. You handled it more gracefully than I probably would have, so my hat is off to you. In that moment you were the one Grown Man, dealing with a old man who became a child bully. Thank you for making a terrific portrait of what Good Men Uber drivers can be. I'm sure Uber realizes what a tremendous gold mine this is for them, to have a man like you demonstrate how to maintain dignity in the face of a bias incident and abuse by a NYPD who's better days may be a long ways off for him. So sorry you had to experience that. And Big Up to the guys in the back, recording the whole thing and offering good counsel throughout the vid. Nothing but goodness in that car. Priceless. At any surge.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *NYPD investigating video of officer harassing Uber driver
> http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYDailyNewsTw*


what does this have to do with it!

Cherry was on his way to work after visiting Detective Harry Hill at NYU Langone Medical Center when the interaction occurred, a police source said. Hill is in critical condition after going into cardiac arrest during a procedure on his elbow on Thursday, the source said.

President of the Detectives Endowment Association Michael Palladino said emotions have been running high in the task force in recent days.

"The past five days have been emotionally draining for the members of the JTTF dealing with their fellow detective's health. Despite what some people think, cops have feelings too," Palladino said.

i don't care if he just gave a kidney to some deserving little child who was just about to die! you wear the uniform, you stop a driver, you got the badge! act like a man, not like a spoiled child! a terrorism cop who is racist...great! oh please! i love police ok, i have many in my church, i don't think i could have drove a cab in nyc at night and here in tampa bay area without the police ok, but this guy went way overboard! that cop went all "wwe" and "archie bunker" on him


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Picked up by cnn


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

This is the problem with the police dept. the cop is clearly wrong and they are trying to make excuses for his actions instead of saying he is wrong and behavior will not be tolerated. Can you guess how this guy handles innocent people he interacts with on daily basis. Someone who can't control their temper or emotions should not be in this job specifically a task force how much greater would be possibility of innocent person getting arrested or shot by this guy with a tiny fuse.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Made the CBS Up-To-Minute overnight. 
Look for it to be on national broadcast today. 
Uber says: "The behavior in the video is wrong and unacceptable and we appreciate the NYPD investigating the incident. We are in touch with our driver-partner who was subjected to this terrible experience and will continue to provide any support he needs."


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Patrick Cherry, NYPD Detective: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*
*By Tom Cleary *

*http://heavy.com/news/2015/04/patrick-cherry-nypd-cop-detective-officer-intelligence-counter-terrorism-video-uber-driver-rant-racist-investigation/*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *NYPD detective in Uber video faces suspension*
> 
> *http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/31/us/ny...ex.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter*


off topic but who cares:
at the bottom of the video,click the next video in the playlist, of the female who passed out in the middle of the freeway lol
glad she wasnt an uber driver with a pax
she looks good though so she gets a pass from me


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> female who passed out in the middle of the freeway


Interesting


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

****ing cops. I wouldn't have even stopped for that car. Any person can buy a couple dash strobes. That cop is ****ed and deserves whatever he gets.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Patrick Cherry, NYPD Detective: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*
> *By Tom Cleary *
> 
> *http://heavy.com/news/2015/04/patrick-cherry-nypd-cop-detective-officer-intelligence-counter-terrorism-video-uber-driver-rant-racist-investigation/*


How is it that this NYPD Detective, highly ranking within the anti-Terrorist task force, is not aware that he is openly being video-recorded


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Didn't look like he was looking into the back seat that much.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> ****ing cops. I wouldn't have even stopped for that car. Any person can buy a couple dash strobes. That cop is ****ed and deserves whatever he gets.


Yeah it was a illegal stop and he assumed a foreigner wouldn't tell the difference. I was also approached in a similar fashion one time, and I basically told him to **** off and he did. Ironically it was because he was on my ass and it annoyed me, so I started driving really slow so he would leave me alone, then he came up to my window at the light.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Didn't look like he was looking into the back seat that much.


yeah, great police work not to observe the car and its occupants
that's what happens when you're too busy belittling an Uber driver because you couldnt park correctly


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, great police work not to observe the car and its occupants
> that's what happens when you're too busy belittling an Uber driver because you couldnt park correctly





Lidman said:


> Didn't look like he was looking into the back seat that much.


Based on the name of the poster who I understand is the passenger who filmed this, which is an Indian name, I have to assume he was profiling them too as relatives. He seemed somewhat surprised to discover they were "fares"


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

It's viral. It was on a major network this morning. They don't air it if its not showing momentum


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> It's viral. It was on a major network this morning. They don't air it if its not showing momentum


There's a link on the front page of CNN.com to a televised discussion about the incident.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

MSNBC just siad it was a traffic accident. SMH news cant get the news right


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *This is the complete story:*
> 
> *Officer in xenophobic rant at Uber driver is an NYPD cop*
> http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYDailyNewsTw


^^^
Cherry is a member of the Anti-Terrorism Task Force and he goes around terrorizing this poor guy whose just out there trying to make a buck? 
He IS a terrorist.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Great work forum, got it viral


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Cop in Uber Tirade Video Placed on Modified Duty, Blasted by Bratton for "Unacceptable" Behavior*
*http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...NYBrand&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter*


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Story was on KFI 640 in LA today and discussed cop abuse while driving.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*NYPD cop on modified duty after rant at Uber driver*
*http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/c...source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYDailyNewsTw*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*NYPD Detective Stripped of Badge After Tirade Against Uber Driver is Caught on Video*
*http://www.newsweek.com/nypd-detect...irade-against-uber-driver-caught-video-318936*


----------



## Swfl_driver (Mar 21, 2015)

Awww... the dumb cop was put on desk duty.  Let this be a warning to anyone trying to disrespect uber drivers.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Great work forum, got it viral


^^^
Yup, absolutely!
You know, years ago if somebody was walking down a sidewalk and saw some cop barking at a guy in a car, then that's where it ended. 
Today, somebody posts a video on Youtube, and it's around the world at the speed of light.... literally. 
These days, people can aim their phone, make a video, and in mere minutes after that it can be half way around the world and in another hemisphere with thousands of people watching and using their international minutes to call up DiBlasio or Bratten to make a complaint.
Gotta love it!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Statement from Police Commissioner Bratton*
*http://www.nypdnews.com/2015/04/statement-from-police-commissioner.html?m=1*


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

This cop was clearly on a power trip (like most cops) over a supposed "disrespectful action of his authority." I'm glad he got desk duty. Too many cops out here abusing their power and doing whatever they want without any kind of repercussions. It's disturbing.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn it's on yahoos front page, all abusive cops should get exposed like this. Let's just hope this will be a example for other cops to be respectful and to "serve and protect"


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

We all have stress in our lives and virtually everyone has a friend or family member with a serious health condition. That does not give anyone the right to take out their frustrations on a perfect stranger. Cops are "supposed" to be trained better than the general public to deal with everyday stresses. This guy has been issued a badge and a gun that makes him think he above the rest of us, the other cops in the story are making excuses for this asshole. It seems that in the eyes of his coworkers he is exempt from the rules the rest of us have to follow, because he's having a bad day.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Good to see this ****** got what he deserved, well he really deserves to be sacked but if your public servants are like ours, they just demote them and hide them away.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

So this cop does not have time but yet he is here wasting time everyones time? And the way he is talking? Guess what stupid officer our hard earned money is paying your salary. You work for us just in case you forgot. And Im from Texas and yet have NEVER seen an officer talk like that. All the officers I have come across have been extremely respectful. Even more respectful than I ever am to anyone. This cop should be fired and ****ing up in jail just for misusing his authority. He was rude, racist, misusing his authority and talking like a psychopath.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> So this cop does not have time but yet he is here wasting time everyones time? And the way he is talking? Guess what stupid officer our hard earned money is paying your salary. You work for us just in case you forgot. And Im from Texas and yet have NEVER seen an officer talk like that. All the officers I have come across have been extremely respectful. Even more respectful than I ever am to anyone. This cop should be fired and ****ing up in jail just for misusing his authority. He was rude, racist, misusing his authority and talking like a psychopath.


welcome to NY!


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess even better than being sacked, thanks to social media, the whole world now knows what a complete and utter tool this guy is. I hope he thinks of this situation every time some stranger says "I saw you on TV".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Story was on KFI 640 in LA today and discussed cop abuse while driving.


It's going to be on 11 o'clock news on CBS tonight.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lets just hope he's not married, for his wife's sake..... and imagine his poor children.....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

suewho said:


> Lets just hope he's not married, for his wife's sake..... and imagine his poor children.....


Somehow, I think they are already aware of his temper tantrum throwing tendencies....


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

Every uber driver needs to download 
Periscope by Twitter, Inc.
https://appsto.re/us/TXw_5.i
This is the next best thing for incidents like these going forward.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

God, i can just imagine it..." stop crying you little pansy... wheres my dinner *****.....ive had a bad day.....lets all give a moment of thanks that we dont have any detecitve cherrys in our lives....


----------



## Swfl_driver (Mar 21, 2015)

What annoyed me the most was the way the cop fun of his race but mocking what he said in distress.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

bilyvh said:


> Not an asshole, this is standard NYPD behavior. I've been to places around the country, Florida, SC, CT, nowhere did I find cops to be disrespectful like here in NY. They are just total scum here, think they are gods who can harass you in public like it's nothing. Pathetic.


That would be instant permanent dismissal here in OZ for a Police Officer.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, absolutely!
> You know, years ago if somebody was walking down a sidewalk and saw some cop barking at a guy in a car, then that's where it ended.
> Today, somebody posts a video on Youtube, and it's around the world at the speed of light.... literally.
> ...


Its called accountability. Those that operate behind closed doors, or without the gaze of public scrutiny of all they do have avoided accountability for decades.

Uber has successfully compartmentalised divisions within its own organisation to ensure there is no internal review of corporate culture. In fact we've read on this very forum how CSRs don't hear of any final outcome of accidents or serious incidents that Uber drivers are involved in. Any questioning by CSRs leads to their contracts terminated by a 3rd party hiring company.

Uber remains at arms length of all questionable policy and action.

Social media has given UBER the efficient distribution channel for its stellar growth. But all it needs is an Edward Snowden or Julian Assange in a position of access to bring UBER's underbelly to the forefront.

The once great Consultancy, Booz Allen Hamilton is now no longer, shamed into dismantling itself and going Down in history as one of America's ugliest iterations of corporate averice and evil intent.

I cant wait for a knowledgeable whistle-blower to set the dominoes tumbling on both UBER and Goldman Sachs.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Yankee said:


> Holy shit. This cop reminds me of Harvey Keitel in "The Bad *Lieutenant* . There's no doubt the next vid to go viral will be this cop's humbling. Lets face it, he is begging for a new beginning in life. But to the driver there, and if you're reading this, just know that I speak for many: so sorry you had to endure this. This constitutes an unjustified assault on you as a person of dignity. You took that abuse with about as much dignity as anybody could muster. You handled it more gracefully than I probably would have, so my hat is off to you. In that moment you were the one Grown Man, dealing with a old man who became a child bully. Thank you for making a terrific portrait of what Good Men Uber drivers can be. I'm sure Uber realizes what a tremendous gold mine this is for them, to have a man like you demonstrate how to maintain dignity in the face of a bias incident and abuse by a NYPD who's better days may be a long ways off for him. So sorry you had to experience that. And Big Up to the guys in the back, recording the whole thing and offering good counsel throughout the vid. Nothing but goodness in that car. Priceless. At any surge.


Really. How he could sit there politely while that asshole degraded him... Ugh.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Really. How he could sit there politely while that asshole degraded him... Ugh.


Sometimes you got to bite your tongue and let the situation de-escalate. Obviously this cop was out of control. Do you honestly think it would have ended better, by the passenger getting involved?

djino
"The only thing I may have done differently is call 911, but then by doing so, he would not have been able to continue recording"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The guy should be fired. Is there any other job on the *planet* where you can treat another human being like this WHILE ON THE CLOCK and not get fired? Maybe a prison guard in a maximum security facility would be allowed to act like this, but that's the only thing I can imagine.

This is what taxes are funding. Money that could be improving schools is going to Detective Cherry so that he can take his frustration out on a guy trying to work for a living.

Every arrest he's ever made and ticket he's ever written should now be reviewed


----------



## Kamran (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is Justice of abusing our driver

http://nypost.com/2015/04/01/cop-that-berated-uber-driver-stripped-of-badge-and-gun/


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I love Uber's statement "We are in touch with our driver-partner who was subjected to this terrible experience and will continue to provide any support he needs."

Yeah, when pigs fly.

I'm also not terribly convinced about the fate of that cop. He's had over a dozen similar charges over 10 years and they're transferring him to another less prestigious department. Doesn't sound like he's getting more than a slap on the wrist. He's still getting paid even though he's done this over and over again.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I love Uber's statement "We are in touch with our driver-partner who was subjected to this terrible experience and will continue to provide any support he needs."
> 
> Yeah, when pigs fly.
> 
> I'm also not terribly convinced about the fate of that cop. He's had over a dozen similar charges over 10 years and they're transferring him to another less prestigious department. Doesn't sound like he's getting more than a slap on the wrist. He's still getting paid even though he's done this over and over again.


I am under good authority that Uber supported this driver in the following ways.

1) They deactivated his account to ensure his mental state was healthy as part of their Safety promise
2) A txt message to let him know that he is in the top 5% of driver partners
3) A t-shirt

Come on what more support could they give


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I am under good authority that Uber supported this driver in the following ways.
> 
> 1) They deactivated his account to ensure his mental state was healthy as part of their Safety promise
> 2) A txt message to let him know that he is in the top 5% of driver partners
> ...


lol.. you also forgot #4..

4) Cancelled/Refunded the ride back to the pax account without any input from the driver


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

If there is anyone here that believes that this cop will face consequences beyond being put on paid desk-duty, you are DELUSIONAL. The cops here are out of control, they have lost all respect, the best example is the whole lot of them turning their backs on the Mayor of NYC (and therefore the people of our great city) at the funeral of a COP. How much more disrespectful does it get? You want proof just google 'nyc police union' and see what google news brings out for you. It's absolutely mind-boggling what level of control they have here.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

djino said:


> Sometimes you got to bite your tongue and let the situation de-escalate. Obviously this cop was out of control. Do you honestly think it would have ended better, by the passenger getting involved?
> 
> djino
> "The only thing I may have done differently is call 911, but then by doing so, he would not have been able to continue recording"


No, I certainly don't think it would have been better, but it would be difficult to take that abuse as well as those folks did. I may have been in cuffs, but then again, maybe a good screaming match is what Cherry was craving.

I just think it's inhumane to scream and abuse another human being that way and expect that they don't retaliate or defend themselves in any way.

The fact that this guy abused his authority to this extent and still has a job is beyond me.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The ACLU is going to be all over this.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> No, I certainly don't think it would have been better, but it would be difficult to take that abuse as well as those folks did. I may have been in cuffs, but then again, maybe a good screaming match is what Cherry was craving.


But then by doing that, you give yourself less credibility in this situation. Authorities who would later investigate the situation, may come to the conclusion that you previously provoked the situation in someway that was not caught on film. Which could then lead to the Cop not getting much punishment as he is getting now. Doing what you are suggesting is not worth it . What the Uber driver and the passengers did will have had a better outcome than what you suggest you would have done.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> I just think it's inhumane to scream and abuse another human being that way and expect that they don't retaliate or defend themselves in any way.
> 
> The fact that this guy abused his authority to this extent and still has a job is beyond me.


Inaction is "almost" always better in these situations especially when you are dealing with someone of authority like a police offer, and just let the person who is out of control dig their own grave.

djino


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

djino said:


> But then by doing that, you give yourself less credibility in this situation. Authorities who would later investigate the situation, may come to the conclusion that you previously provoked the situation in someway that was not caught on film. Which could then lead to the Cop not getting much punishment as he is getting now. Doing what you are suggesting is not worth it . What the Uber driver and the passengers did will have had a better outcome than what you suggest you would have done.
> 
> Inaction is "almost" always better in these situations especially when you are dealing with someone of authority like a police offer, and just let the person who is out of control dig their own grave.
> 
> djino


I'm not suggesting anything should have been done differently. I think all of the people in the car acted admirably. What I meant to convey is that they each have far more self-control than I think I would have had in a similar situation.

Then again you never know how people will react in a situation like that. A few years ago when I worked as a pet sitter, I left an apartment to find my husband standing outside of my car and 2 police officers rummaging through every nook and cranny, dumping out my water, and so on. They said they had several recent break-ins, and since my husband was sitting in the passenger's seat of a running car without his ID, it was suspicious enough to warrant their attention. My libertarian-leaning husband gave them permission to search the car. What the hell? I had nothing to hide, but it's a horrible feeling to have strangers rummaging through your property.

Thankfully I was pet sitting for a police officer, and a quick drop of her name ended the search and hassle. I was livid that my husband consented to the search. We should be defending our rights and liberties if for no other reason than that we can. Otherwise, what's the point of having them?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Now, wouldn't that be a hoot!
> The cop gets fired and then he gets about 20,000 referrals from drivers from all over the country.
> 
> ...


POST#61/Uber-Doober:Bemused Bison
Wonders if
The Emperor would "hire" Buster as a
Motivational Berater to keep Sh••ty Mgrs.
and OPs Goons pumped with Vitriol and
toughened by Coach-from-Hell style!

Throat Punch, anyone?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> In Ca unmarked police vehicles can be set up to return "no info available" or an equivalent through the DMV. The same is true for officer's personal vehicles. The NYPD could disavow the vehicle, maybe, when it is actually theirs.
> The guy has no obvious weapon, although he could have one in an ankle holster. Anyway, there is no excuse for his behavior.
> My son has had assignments where he drove unmarked vehicles, both in and out of uniform. He surprised a few motorists who did stupid things, including giving him the one fingered salute, exhibiting road rage, unsafe passing, etc., when the hidden lights and siren came on. But he would never treat a driver like this guy did. Most of the time he gives warnings, rather than tickets, even now in his marked patrol unit.


POST # 65 /Older Chauffeur: Kudos DAD!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Power or money can turn people into maniacs and eccentrics. He is high up on the cop totem pole and used to being in control and dealing with depraved individuals and has become one himself. Have you ever gone off on someone and thought how that might look on video? He was out of control and unhinged, no doubt, but I am so glad I haven't had the camera turned on me in some of my confrontations. 
The best thing you can do when someone is that out of control is to shut up.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Patrick Cherry, NYPD Detective: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*
> *By Tom Cleary *
> 
> *http://heavy.com/news/2015/04/patrick-cherry-nypd-cop-detective-officer-intelligence-counter-terrorism-video-uber-driver-rant-racist-investigation/*


POST # 88 /UberCemetery : Numero-
logical Bison
Finds Fun Facts curious and informative!

Incident #13 for Osificer "Cheery" Blows
Up on the 31st ....all under a Full Moon!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The ACLU is going to be all over this.


He didn't say anything racially insensitive by asking how long he has been in this country-he was just calling him a moron, in nyc's finest way.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Really. How he could sit there politely while that asshole degraded him... Ugh.


There is not one thing this driver could have said to make the situation better. The cop was digging his own grave one shovel at a time, so the driver didn't have to say/do a thing. Had he fought back or even tried to assert himself, a case could be made that he was provoking the cop or being "defiant". This is a bias incident. He is not being judged the same (by the cop or by many viewers) as the same as someone who looks like, lets say, your average Fox News anchorman. This driver was the smarter man in that incident. There is not one thing anyone can say about him other than he contained his emotions and his mouth. He let the cop sink himself. Brilliant!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

bilyvh said:


> If there is anyone here that believes that this cop will face consequences beyond being put on paid desk-duty, you are DELUSIONAL. The cops here are out of control, they have lost all respect, the best example is the whole lot of them turning their backs on the Mayor of NYC (and therefore the people of our great city) at the funeral of a COP. How much more disrespectful does it get? You want proof just google 'nyc police union' and see what google news brings out for you. It's absolutely mind-boggling what level of control they have here.


You haven't noticed some of hollywoods greatest stars on rants to the little people. 
Oh don't get me started about big bird - how he insulted NY'S finest.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Nice passenger. I'm guessing the officer didn't realise the pax was taping him. Be nice if this went viral.


It did! You're psychic!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Choochie said:


> The best thing you can do when someone is that out of control is to shut up.


...and video it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Can you guys believe Cherry is only 38? I feel like that has to be an error.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

He definitely looks older in that video, but then again, anger like that does age one.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Cop in Uber driver YouTube rant stripped of badge and gun*
*Once almost 2 million people have seen it on the Web, it's a little harder to deny.

So the New York Police Department has been swift to react, after a YouTube video of a police officer berating an Uber driver captured the public's imagination and ire.

Yesterday, New York Police Commissioner William Bratton issued a statement of dismayabout the officer's behavior: "No good cop should watch that video without a wince. Because all good cops know that officer just made their jobs a little bit harder."

The officer, Detective Patrick Cherry, who had been assigned to the Joint Terrorism Task Force, was stripped of his badge and gun and told to sit behind a desk, according to the New York Post, reporting on a press conference Bratton held.In the incident, the cop had been incensed that the Uber driver was unhappy with the cop's parking methods and mildly reacted. Cherry was in an unmarked car.
Bratton noted: "In that kind of encounter, anger like that is unacceptable. In any encounter, discourtesy and obscene language like that is unacceptable."

The Uber driver was lucky that his passenger, Sanjay Seth, chose to film the encounter. On his Twitter feed, Seth explained that he personally gave evidence to the police inquiry. He said: "At CCRB, I spoke with an Investigator, the Chief Prosecutor, and the Executive Director. They are taking this complaint seriously." (The CCRB is the Civilian Complaint Review Board.)
*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Totally going out on a limb here and I don't in any way support the actions of the cop but it should be noted that it is likely that:

1) The driver honked at the cop as he was trying to park (without signals perhaps). It is illegal to honk your horn in NYC. I know that sounds crazy but there are signs everywhere, punishable by a fine and apparently a really angry rant!!
2) The driver gave the cop the finger. Not a good plan in NYC. I have seen people hop out with a bat and get medieval on someone's ass for the finger or shouting something out.

Yes, originally from NYC, and no does not in any way condone the officers behavior but even if this is somewhere else, you should never honk or gesture at someone especially when you have a pax in the car.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Totally going out on a limb here and I don't in any way support the actions of the cop but it should be noted that it is likely that:
> 
> 1) The driver honked at the cop as he was trying to park (without signals perhaps). It is illegal to honk your horn in NYC. I know that sounds crazy but there are signs everywhere, punishable by a fine and apparently a really angry rant!!
> 2) The driver gave the cop the finger. Not a good plan in NYC. I have seen people hop out with a bat and get medieval on someone's ass for the finger or shouting something out.
> ...


Yes we weren't privy to what happened before and the cop definitely was holding back due to the witnesses so it could have gotten more ugly. Still no excuse. The Uber driver was going to get into a debate but the pax told him to leave it alone which helped. I'm sure the driver wasn't innocent either?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

As the old adage goes, there are 3 sides to every story, the driver's side, the cop's side and the truth. We will likely never know the 3rd side, but given that this wasn't his first offense, I'm more likely to believe the driver. Should he have honked and flipped him off? No, but the response was way overboard and out of line. If someone punches you in the face, it doesn't justify shooting them in the head.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Casandria said:


> As the old adage goes, there are 3 sides to every story, the driver's side, the cop's side and the truth. We will likely never know the 3rd side, but given that this wasn't his first offense, I'm more likely to believe the driver. Should he have honked and flipped him off? No, but the response was way overboard and out of line. If someone punches you in the face, it doesn't justify shooting them in the head.


I'm not trying to rationalize the officers behavior in any way. No matter what the driver did, it was totally out of line for the officer to get ugly, insulting, threatening, etc... regardless of what happened before, the cops recorded behavior is unacceptable under any set of circumstances. I was just pointing out that the driver wasn't a saint.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I get what you're saying. Rarely is anyone totally innocent in any conflict.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

4 of today's passengers asked me if I saw the video.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Totally going out on a limb here and I don't in any way support the actions of the cop but it should be noted that it is likely that:
> 
> 1) The driver honked at the cop as he was trying to park (without signals perhaps). It is illegal to honk your horn in NYC. I know that sounds crazy but there are signs everywhere, punishable by a fine and apparently a really angry rant!!
> 2) The driver gave the cop the finger. Not a good plan in NYC. I have seen people hop out with a bat and get medieval on someone's ass for the finger or shouting something out.
> ...


its illegal to honk your horn in most states, however, that's honking with no true meaning/reason
if there was never a valid/legal reason to honk the horn, they wouldnt make cars with horns....
the drive may have given the cop the finger, so what, we citizens are allowed to be assholes if we want to
But if you're a police officer, you are charged with being the better person, AND controlling your attitude at all times
Because of course as an officer, you have the power to violate people's rights,and your 'tude should play no role in that, ONLY the infraction at hand


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Can you guys believe Cherry is only 38? I feel like that has to be an error.


he looks at least 50


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> its illegal to honk your horn in most states, however, that's honking with no true meaning/reason
> if there was never a valid/legal reason to honk the horn, they wouldnt make cars with horns....
> the drive may have given the cop the finger, so what, we citizens are allowed to be assholes if we want to
> But if you're a police officer, you are charged with being the better person, AND controlling your attitude at all times
> Because of course as an officer, you have the power to violate people's rights,and your 'tude should play no role in that, ONLY the infraction at hand


In NY it's illegal not to honk.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Can you guys believe Cherry is only 38? I feel like that has to be an error.


Who is this Cherry person. I'm sure him/her was mentioned previously in this thread, but I'm too lazy to read thru all the post.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The vid had 80 views when it was posted here. Now it has 14K views..


And now it has more than 2 million views. Virality accomplished!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Who is this Cherry person. I'm sure him/her was mentioned previously in this thread, but I'm too lazy to read thru all the post.


its actually a cute lil lady that got her cherry popped by an Uber driver


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> its actually a cute lil lady that got her cherry popped by an Uber driver


Ah thanks Bart for that clarification. the sacrificing of a virgin took place in an uber cab. LOLOL


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

A NYPD cop who had neither Courtesy, nor Professionalism, nor Respect. Triple fail.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Ah thanks Bart for that clarification. the sacrificing of a virgin took place in an uber cab. LOLOL


^^^
Travis would make like Judas and sell out a driver for 30 pieces of silver.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Can you guys believe Cherry is only 38? I feel like that has to be an error.


^^^
He has a lotta hard miles on him for being 38. Hah!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> As the old adage goes, there are 3 sides to every story, the driver's side, the cop's side and the truth. We will likely never know the 3rd side, but given that this wasn't his first offense, I'm more likely to believe the driver. Should he have honked and flipped him off? No, but the response was way overboard and out of line. If someone punches you in the face, it doesn't justify shooting them in the head.


^^^
I haven't seen anything that says that the driver flipped him off, just gave the cop some kind of sign to use his signal (Whatever kind of sign that is).


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> I guess even better than being sacked, thanks to social media, the whole world now knows what a complete and utter tool this guy is. I hope he thinks of this situation every time some stranger says "I saw you on TV".


Did he got his own reality tv show yet?
I would watch.
Or he could do the trailer park boys episode


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

If you don't know, all cops intentionally get into car accident a week ot two before retirement.

It gives them medical pention with bigger $$$ and benefits than regular pention.

And if you meet a cop, who doesn't have a medical pention after retirement, it's because he tried, but was denied for being too stupid to follow instructions, not because he was honest.

They all are full of shit.


----------



## Sanjay Seth (Mar 30, 2015)

Dear Uberpeople.net community,

Thanks for helping to engage others in this important discussion about the relationship between officers and the communities they serve. It's worth mentioning that this provides an opening to discuss the taxi/police and community/police relationship in New York and more broadly. It's not about one person's aggressive rant or one person's terrible experience - but about making sure that this kind of incident occurs less frequently and with less damage to all parties when it does. Hopefully this incident's notoriety can help lock in better protections for drivers throughout the industry and better training and support for officers when they need it. If the video just serves as a one-off lesson about a driver who was abused and a detective who went too far, it isn't really worth the trouble. So, I hope we all will formally work with each other, with our police and with our communities to support a better policing relationship for everyone based in mutual respect.

Best wishes to all of you.

Sanjay


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Casandria said:


> As the old adage goes, there are 3 sides to every story, the driver's side, the cop's side and the truth. We will likely never know the 3rd side, but given that this wasn't his first offense, I'm more likely to believe the driver. Should he have honked and flipped him off? No, but the response was way overboard and out of line. If someone punches you in the face, it doesn't justify shooting them in the head.


Maybe the "3rd side" here is the pax.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

I wonder how the pax rated the poor guy after all that?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Smile, NYPD Officers, You're Being Recorded*

*http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/04/an-nypd-cop-on-a-power-trip-verbally-abuses-an-immigrant-uber-driver/389390/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sanjay Seth said:


> Dear Uberpeople.net community,
> 
> Thanks for helping to engage others in this important discussion about the relationship between officers and the communities they serve. It's worth mentioning that this provides an opening to discuss the taxi/police and community/police relationship in New York and more broadly. It's not about one person's aggressive rant or one person's terrible experience - but about making sure that this kind of incident occurs less frequently and with less damage to all parties when it does. Hopefully this incident's notoriety can help lock in better protections for drivers throughout the industry and better training and support for officers when they need it. If the video just serves as a one-off lesson about a driver who was abused and a detective who went too far, it isn't really worth the trouble. So, I hope we all will formally work with each other, with our police and with our communities to support a better policing relationship for everyone based in mutual respect.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sanjay we need more customers like you. I would happily take you as a Uber passenger anytime.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

first of all, Uber operates illegally in every cities. They gave free rides to pax and later ask pax file petitions to keep Uber staying in their cities. Will this strategy work out? Obviously not. Uber is closing their operations from cities to cities. If you read news, you know a bunch of cities already outcast Uber.

Uber ON to defame, defeat and destroy Uber.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Detectives' Endowment Association*

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detectives%27_Endowment_Association*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Choochie said:


> He didn't say anything racially insensitive by asking how long he has been in this country-he was just calling him a moron, in nyc's finest way.


The American Civil Liberties Union doesn't deal with only racial matters. When a police officer abuses his power, it is a Civil Liberties issue.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I feel sorry for any officer that has to maintain professionalism in a city full of liberal whack jobs.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I feel sorry for any officer that has to maintain professionalism in a city full of liberal whack jobs.


Valuable comment, it's very telling.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Totally going out on a limb here and I don't in any way support the actions of the cop but it should be noted that it is likely that:
> 
> 1) The driver honked at the cop as he was trying to park (without signals perhaps). It is illegal to honk your horn in NYC. I know that sounds crazy but there are signs everywhere, punishable by a fine and apparently a really angry rant!!
> 2) The driver gave the cop the finger. Not a good plan in NYC. I have seen people hop out with a bat and get medieval on someone's ass for the finger or shouting something out.
> ...


I only honk when it's a safety issue (someone is coming out of their lane, about to back into me etc. OR at a light if they have clearly not noticed it turn green (light tap and everyone does that here--and I've been the recipient.)) Actually I've seen a cop be the recipient and he did was everyone does--waved back in apology--FYI in Houston TX here.

No one gets mad over the tap of a horn at a light here (hell no one wants to sit through a light even, maybe especially if it's their fault!) and safety I believe is the reason for a horn in the first place. Otherwise why have them?

How can it be illegal? I mean if you're in traffic and just blowing it and blowing it that's one thing but other than that how can you not just say "I was just letting the driver know I was passing him as he was parking because I wasn't sure he was going to pull back out a bit? Seems like anything other than sustained honking would be very easy to fight in court.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I wonder how the pax rated the poor guy after all that?


I'm guessing a 5. He seems like a decent guy. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that even if the pax didn't tip he still got a 5!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Thanks Sanjay we need more customers like you. I would happily take you as a Uber passenger anytime.


Second that if you're ever in Houston.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Cop in Viral Uber Rant Video Apologizes, Says Emotions Got the Better of Him

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/New-York-NYC-NYPD-Taxi-Driver-Uber-Cop-Video-Tirade-NYC-Detective-298585531.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Union Boss Blasts Bratton Over Uber Detective: 'This Isn't Ferguson'*

*http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20150402/civic-center/union-boss-blasts-bratton-for-benching-detective-this-isnt-ferguson*


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I only honk when it's a safety issue (someone is coming out of their lane, about to back into me etc. OR at a light if they have clearly not noticed it turn green (light tap and everyone does that here--and I've been the recipient.)) Actually I've seen a cop be the recipient and he did was everyone does--waved back in apology--FYI in Houston TX here.
> 
> No one gets mad over the tap of a horn at a light here (hell no one wants to sit through a light even, maybe especially if it's their fault!) and safety I believe is the reason for a horn in the first place. Otherwise why have them?
> 
> How can it be illegal? I mean if you're in traffic and just blowing it and blowing it that's one thing but other than that how can you not just say "I was just letting the driver know I was passing him as he was parking because I wasn't sure he was going to pull back out a bit? Seems like anything other than sustained honking would be very easy to fight in court.


I agree with fuzzyelvis. Horns are made so we could use them if there is a safety concern. I barely use it but sometimes people try to change in my lane and don't see me so I have to honk. Honking can't be illegal if its used appropriately. If the cop was parking without signals he is at fault. Why did he not get a ticket? Especially considering the busy traffic in NYC (ive never been there just on tv) he should have had his signals when parking.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It would be quite interesting if they invented hornless cars. Especially in New York, and other big cities.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The American Civil Liberties Union doesn't deal with only racial matters. When a police officer abuses his power, it is a Civil Liberties issue.


^^^
Right!
Asking where the driver was from _MAY_ have not been racial, but the "inference" of, that being an immigrant the driver falls somewhat short of retaining rights is there, nevertheless.... and shows the thought patterns of the officer. 
Look at it this way.... If I have a disagreement with the cashier at Walmart and then I ask him/her how long she's been in the country, then I would be inferring something inferior to myself in terms of some alleged "pecking order". 
The ACLU gets into everything where they think that there has been a wrongdoing, and I wouldn't be surprised if they got involved in this one and would be no different than many other cases they have involved. 
I still can't watch that video without wincing a bit.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey Sanjay Seth The cop claims the driver refused to give him his license and registration. Is that a lie? If it is the truth, did you start the recording after that happened? Also, did the cop show his badge at any point? I think that is important. If the driver got pulled over by an unmarked car and a cop in civilian clothes shows up without badge or ID, I think the driver would be right in refusing to give it up until identification of the cop is produced.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> Hey Sanjay Seth The cop claims the driver refused to give him his license and registration. Is that a lie? If it is the truth, did you start the recording after that happened? Also, did the cop show his badge at any point? I think that is important. If the driver got pulled over by an unmarked car and a cop in civilian clothes shows up without badge or ID, I think the driver would be right in refusing to give it up until identification of the cop is produced.


Near the end of the video the cop throws some papers into the car. Appeared too big for a license, but rather the registration/insurance papers. Maybe the license was with them?


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

So he goes on nbc and makes a phony apology no sincerity in his voice or body language. Put him in parking duty at the zoo since his union is obviously backing him and he cant get fired for breaking the law and making an illegal stop and menacing.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

lu181 said:


> Put him in parking duty at the zoo


Or have him drive uber X two weeks in NYC but on Nashville's rates, that would be good punishment .


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Near the end of the video the cop throws some papers into the car. Appeared too big for a license, but rather the registration/insurance papers. Maybe the license was with them?


I did see that and I was wondering what it was since no summons or tickets were issued. Just by looking at the video I thought it was a straight up screaming match, without the cop even asking for license and registration.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> I did see that and I was wondering what it was since no summons or tickets were issued. Just by looking at the video I thought it was a straight up screaming match, without the cop even asking for license and registration.


For a screaming match, it was rather one sided. The driver was very calm and soft spoken. Too bad the pax didn't catch it from the beginning, but what he got was golden.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> For a screaming match, it was rather one sided. The driver was very calm and soft spoken.


That's what I meant, I guess I should have called it a screaming session


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Right!
> Asking where the driver was from _MAY_ have not been racial, but the "inference" of, that being an immigrant the driver falls somewhat short of retaining rights is there, nevertheless.... and shows the thought patterns of the officer.
> Look at it this way.... If I have a disagreement with the cashier at Walmart and then I ask him/her how long she's been in the country, then I would be inferring something inferior to myself in terms of some alleged "pecking order".
> ...


I doubt they make a federal case out of a little tongue lashing. They have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

lu181 said:


> So he goes on nbc and makes a phony apology no sincerity in his voice or body language. Put him in parking duty at the zoo since his union is obviously backing him and he cant get fired for breaking the law and making an illegal stop and menacing.


He looked to me like he was about to cry - probably due to the humiliation of going on tv to apologize.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Federation Of Taxi Drivers Calls For Firing Of Detective In Confrontation With Uber Driver*
*http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2015/04...-detective-in-confrontation-with-uber-driver/*


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but it's an interview with Ofcr. Cherry. 
Sorry if I duplicate anybody elses post of this.

http://www.cnet.com/news/cop-caught-going-ballistic-on-uber-driver-apologizes-on-tv/#ftag=YHF65cbda0


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> Hey Sanjay Seth The cop claims the driver refused to give him his license and registration. Is that a lie? If it is the truth, did you start the recording after that happened? Also, did the cop show his badge at any point? I think that is important. If the driver got pulled over by an unmarked car and a cop in civilian clothes shows up without badge or ID, I think the driver would be right in refusing to give it up until identification of the cop is produced.


This doesn't answer all of your questions, but it does give some additional insight from Sanjay Seth's POV.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks chi1cabby his last tweet confirms it. I haven't been in that situation but if a cop in plain clothes and unmarked car pulls me over I would expect a badge at a minimum before giving them anything. The way i see it the driver was right in refusing to give him license and registration.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

BTW Kudos to Sanjay Seth forget the extra mile, he has gone the extra marathon in helping the driver. I wouldn't have expected a rider to go as far as he has gone (and sadly still don't).


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It would be quite interesting if they invented hornless cars. Especially in New York, and other big cities.


^^^
Never happen.... it would open up a HUGE retrofit market from Pep Boys to the J.C.Whitney catalogue, just like when the 80 MPH speedometers came out. 
Some companies made fortunes selling conversion kits to put 150 MPH speedometers back in Corvettes, etc. 
The environmentalists could even come out with a solar powered horn.... or even install a big squeezable rubber bulb inside the car with an air line running to the air horn mounted just behind the grille. 
Or even...

*http://tinyurl.com/n6o72d3*


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> Hey Sanjay Seth The cop claims the driver refused to give him his license and registration. Is that a lie? If it is the truth, did you start the recording after that happened? Also, did the cop show his badge at any point? I think that is important. If the driver got pulled over by an unmarked car and a cop in civilian clothes shows up without badge or ID, I think the driver would be right in refusing to give it up until identification of the cop is produced.


^^^
I heard about this just over the weekend. 
You would think that such a glaring item as refusing to show your license to a cop would be one of the FIRST things to surface. 
Maybe something was "lost in the translation" because the cop obviously had a problem with foreign accents, whether it is a personal problem or an actual auditory/comprehensive problem. 
Whatever the issue, you'd think that it would have come out before ten days had elapsed.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Whatever the issue, you'd think that it would have come out before ten days had elapsed.


Which makes me believe Sanjay's tweet that the cop never identified himself. During his "apology" with that reporter (who made him go over everything repeatedly to get all the details out of him) he made sure to mention that the driver refused to give his license and registration but very conveniently did not mention that he never identified himself.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> Which makes me believe Sanjay's tweet that the cop never identified himself. During his "apology" with that reporter (who made him go over everything repeatedly to get all the details out of him) he made sure to mention that the driver refused to give his license and registration but very conveniently did not mention that he never identified himself.


^^^
You're exactly right, and I didn't even think of that in exactly the same way. 
But that's completely right.


----------



## Tilapia (Jan 2, 2015)

Sanjay Seth said:


>


This police officer has an anger management issue. He needs psychotherapy. I hope he gets help soon so that he can do his job in a professional manner, without blowing his cool. I'm sorry this driver was the target of his misdirected rage.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tilapia said:


> This police officer has an anger management issue. He needs psychotherapy. I hope he gets help soon so that he can do his job in a professional manner, without blowing his cool. I'm sorry this driver was the target of his misdirected rage.


^^^
A lot of cops deliberately get car into accidents on the job within about six months before retirement so that they can go on "Medical" retirement which on some forces means about an additional 40% to their retirement check.
While this cop is too young go get his 20 years in for retirement, if he was an Eagle Scout attached to the NYPD from age 18, that would count as "time served", or at least partially. 
So he might be looking to tie in a "mental defect/job stress" clause onto his retirement


----------



## Bmw Biker (Nov 11, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> No, that is not "standard NYPD behavior".
> There used to be this Italian joint down on 5th. Av. and I used to ride my bike down there from E 77th. and then ride back up 5th. Ave the wrong way and I was pulled over to many times that they knew who I was.
> I was NEVER treated like that.
> ...


This detective got totally reprimanded by the force! Internal affairs did an investigation too (although I suspect he only got a slap in the wrist) and it was all over network TV.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Timely update


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bmw Biker said:


> This detective got totally reprimanded by the force! Internal affairs did an investigation too (although I suspect he only got a slap in the wrist) and it was all over network TV.


so exactly what punishment did he get?


----------

